# G44 $359.00 Taurus TX22 $359.00



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I stopped at a Cabela's on the way home from a Fishing show and cruised the Handgun's like I always do and their was the new G44 with a $359.00 price tage. Right next to it was a Taurus TX22 with the identical price. Now wait a minute I paid $309.00 for both my TX's and I know I paid too much. What gives? The salesman told me the prices are set by Corporate, the stores just follow. He said the the TX is outselling the Glock 44 3 or 4 to one at the same price. The G44 feels good, very light, I couldn't squeeze the trigger of course, might shoot myself.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've never seen the G44, but do have the TX22. The TX22 is an excellent pistol and I love it. I can't talk about the prices, but market usually drives the prices.


----------



## johnny44 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ibought my TX22 on Feb 19. Called 4 local gun shops and 3 of them wanted 329.00 or 339.00. Fourth one had it for 259.00 and it has the 16 rnd mags. Right out of the box first mag jams twice second one also on 4 different brands of ammo. Ithought O boy what did i buy here but the more rnds through it the better it gets. Now approaching 900 to 1000 rnds and maybe jams 1 to 2 times out of 100. Im sure some it ammo related but mostly FTF.


----------



## KeithinFlorida (Jan 19, 2020)

Bud's has the TX 22 FOR $249.00. The glock 44 is $371.00


----------



## johnny44 (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh thats good price then with $50 rebate like last summer would put you under 2 bills i missed out on that. John


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice


----------



## johnny44 (Feb 28, 2020)

One thing didnt mention last post for the sake ofnot. being to long winded was barrel issues, seen lots out there. Mine has such shallow rifeling you can barely see it if not for chatter in grooves.Doesnt seem as bad as some ive seen. Any feed back be awesome thanks. "one in the hand is worth two in the bush"


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got mine for $250 at Sportsman's Warehouse. They matched the price of a gun store that's an hour away from me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I stopped at a Cabela's on the way home from a Fishing show and cruised the Handgun's like I always do and their was the new G44 with a $359.00 price tage. Right next to it was a Taurus TX22 with the identical price. Now wait a minute I paid $309.00 for both my TX's and I know I paid too much. What gives? The salesman told me the prices are set by Corporate, the stores just follow. He said the the TX is outselling the Glock 44 3 or 4 to one at the same price. The G44 feels good, very light, I couldn't squeeze the trigger of course, might shoot myself.


I am late to the party. Buds has the TX22 in stock and Sheels will price match Buds products that are in stock.








Buy Taurus TX22 22 LR 4 FDEBlack 161 Online


Taurus, TX22 Semi-automatic Pistol, 22 LR, 4" Barrel, FDE Polymer Frame, Adjustable Sights, 16Rd, Manual Safety, 2 Magazines The TX22, from Taurus, is the




www.budsgunshop.com




I tried one out this last weekend and might just own a Taurus TX22 that seems to be equal to my Sig P322.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I am late to the party. Buds has the TX22 in stock and Sheels will price match Buds products that are in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both are excellent .22 semi-automatics. I just had to have both, Well 2 TX22's and 1 Sig P322. Then I had to get a Suppressor and half a dozen different kinds of .22LR. I'm having a lot of fun!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> They both are excellent .22 semi-automatics. I just had to have both, Well 2 TX22's and 1 Sig P322. Then I had to get a Suppressor and half a dozen different kinds of .22LR. I'm having a lot of fun!
> View attachment 21043
> View attachment 21044


I ran the Sig and the TX on a pair of back to back magazine strings and I think Sig might have peeked at Taurus' notebook. They both shot accurately and neither missed a beat.


----------

